
Apple Mask unboxing - danso
https://twitter.com/markgurman/status/1304539489717583882
======
rvz
As always, Apple's effort into presenting and packaging any product they make
never ceases to amaze me. Even if it is a mask.

Questions is however: Do I get a reduced AppleCare+ subscription with this and
will this be soon obsoleted by an Apple® Mask Pro® Edition? /s

As the saying goes: _We can 't wait to see what you'll come up with.™_ /s

